# Tool belt flat bar



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

That's for outside work only, doesn't work too well in kitchen renos.


----------



## WalnutBuilders (Sep 24, 2016)

Vertically for me. Although the short end is still sticking out and a potential hazard.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I have this one, it just clips on my tool belt when I need it. 

http://www.irondogtoolgear.com/collections/clip-on-tool-holders/products/flat-bar-holder



Dave


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> If that happens you need to find a new job.
> 
> Tom


Or get an aluminum body truck.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Always called it "my drinking buddy", on account that the guys I worked with called it that - I ALWAYS had it with me. "Hey CJ, let me see your drinking buddy so I can pop the top on this Bud."
> 
> Robies idea is cool - I never had the time or creativity to come up with a practical solution.
> 
> Some somabich stole my old blue steel one decades ago, now use the chitty stainless substitutes.


I always referred to those skinny flexible ones as glazing bars. Nice and light, very handy for removing aluminum door trim.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

dkillianjr said:


> I have this one, it just clips on my tool belt when I need it.
> 
> http://www.irondogtoolgear.com/collections/clip-on-tool-holders/products/flat-bar-holder
> 
> ...


Bingo


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

The big bars stay in the truck whilst my little bars stay with me. Depending on what rig I'm wearing, I always have a loop or slot for it.


----------



## Nick1001 (Nov 4, 2012)

Amazon


----------



## Jayhawk Steve (Jul 22, 2016)

I needed to carry a flat bar for a while and had the same problem. I ended up pop riveting a J hook thingy onto one of my bags and hung the flat bar on it through the nail pulling slot in the bar. I did have to grind the J hook down just a little so it would fit through the hole in the bar.
I don't know the official name of that hook. Maybe a hanger hook? You can find them with all the other galvanized hardware, like angle brackets, eye bolts etc. The back is flat with two holes in it and the J part is round.


----------



## Jayhawk Steve (Jul 22, 2016)

Here's what I was trying to describe


----------



## cvtsf (Nov 5, 2016)

try this holder from Iron Dog
http://www.irondogtoolgear.com/collections/clip-on-tool-holders/products/flat-bar-holder


----------



## antonioooooooo (Mar 8, 2010)

If it's a carpenters belt, cut the bottom of a pencil holder, and slide it through that. That's what I do with a nail puller.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I've carried a Stanley Wonder bar for 26 years. I've only broken 1. I do have a Vaughn as a back up, in the truck.

I just stick it in the right side bag. If you look at Superseal's pic above, you can see one. It's the silver one in the second picture. 

It's small, but has so many uses. I've beat the crap out of it and it's as good as new. Maybe better because it has patina.


----------

